# Any Eurokracy Cruises?



## alejandr0 (Aug 18, 2014)

Just wondering if there will be any for this event (Toronto-Mtl) and surrounding areas? I've searched the forum but was unable to locate any details about them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

alejandr0 said:


> Just wondering if there will be any for this event (Toronto-Mtl) and surrounding areas? I've searched the forum but was unable to locate any details about them.


We've got a list of the cruises that are being organized up on our site here - http://www.eurokracy.com/information/official-cruises-rallies/

If anyone wants to add to it let us know and we'll post them up.


----------



## iosman987 (Jan 10, 2020)

alejandr0 said:


> Just wondering if there will be any for this event (Toronto-Mtl) and surrounding areas?. I've searched the forum but was unable to locate any details about them.


thanks my issue has been fixed.


----------

